# Eclipse - @author Name ändern



## clemson (1. Jun 2005)

hallo!

meine frage: wie kann man den namen, welcher bei dem athor tag der automatisch generierten javadoc kommentare angezeigt wird, ändern?

soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, verwendet eclipse den benutzernamen, aber das muss doch irgendwie änderbar sein, oder?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jun 2005)

window -> preferences -> java -> code-templates -> comments -> types -> edit


----------



## clemson (2. Jun 2005)

alles klärchen, dankeschön!


----------



## Sky (2. Jun 2005)

Häckchen nicht vergessen...


----------



## clemson (2. Jun 2005)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Häckchen nicht vergessen...



stimmt ....    :wink:


----------

